# 72nd SEAFORTH HIGHLANDERS Army Cadets



## [RAMMSTEIN] (10 May 2006)

If there is any one here that is from that unit, please contact me.  Thank you. :warstory:


----------



## ryanmann356 (11 May 2006)

Not from the unit but Rammstein is an awesome band!
Du hast mich???


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN] (29 May 2006)

JA, great band, ROSENROT is better.


----------

